# Hey there :)



## Peakvolume (Aug 19, 2013)

Hi all, I'm Julia, and this is my friendly introduction. Specktra is the best for industry news and MAC previews, so I finally decided to join.


----------



## bamaannie (Aug 19, 2013)

Hey Julia, I'm new too so nice to meet you 
  	Ann-Marie


----------



## Peakvolume (Aug 19, 2013)

Nice to meet you too!


----------



## Mayflower22 (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm new too! If either of you figure out how to post the cute emoticons .... Please share!lol I can't seem to figure it out...


----------



## Rene916 (Aug 19, 2013)

Hi ladies I'm new too Nice to meet you all!


----------



## Peakvolume (Aug 19, 2013)

Mayflower22 said:


> If either of you figure out how to post the cute emoticons .... Please share!lol I can't seem to figure it out...


  	There is a button in the toolbar that comes in the "reply section." It looks like a smiley face, and if you hover over it, it'll say "insert smiley," click, and a cute dropdown menu will appear 

  	Welcome to both of you!


----------



## Mayanas (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## Mayflower22 (Aug 19, 2013)

Peakvolume said:


> There is a button in the toolbar that comes in the "reply section." It looks like a smiley face, and if you hover over it, it'll say "insert smiley," click, and a cute dropdown menu will appear   Welcome to both of you!


  Thank you so much! Appreciate it!


----------



## Rene916 (Aug 19, 2013)

How to you start your own post? I'm new here


----------



## glammy girl (Aug 20, 2013)

Welcome! Enjoy the forum!


----------



## Jessica (Aug 22, 2013)

PeakVolume--Welcome to Specktra!!! Looking forward to having you on the forums


----------



## Jessica (Aug 22, 2013)

At the top of each forum there is a button that states "Start a New Thread" click on it and run  Let me know if you have any other questions


----------



## Peakvolume (Aug 22, 2013)

Mayflower22 said:


> Thank you so much! Appreciate it!


  	I'm happy to help!


----------



## Peakvolume (Aug 22, 2013)

Thanks Glammy & Jessica! I'm really enjoying the boards so far. Such a well-informed, positive community


----------



## Peakvolume (Aug 22, 2013)

I was wondering how to make a signature? I'd like to link my blog onto here, but I don't know where to start


----------



## Mayflower22 (Aug 23, 2013)

Ditto on the signature question....?


----------



## Richelle83 (Aug 23, 2013)

Mayflower22 said:


> Ditto on the signature question....?


  	The bottom of your profile page has the signature area. If you're on a mobile device you have to switch from mobile to desktop.


----------



## chsai (Sep 13, 2013)

Richelle83 said:


> The bottom of your profile page has the signature area. If you're on a mobile device you have to switch from mobile to desktop.


  I could not  find it ?


----------

